# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل:  الادب المفرد للإمام البخاري رحمه الله / مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

الحمد لله وكفى والصلاة والسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى اما بعد:
فهذه اول الغيث المدرار من نفائس مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود جزى الله القائمين عليها خير ا الجزاء في الدنياو الآخرة على ما تفضلوا به من تراث الامة على طلبة العلم والمسلمين

الادب المفرد للإمام البخاري رحمه الله 
عنوان المخطوطة:  الادب المفرد             
المؤلف: للبخاري ، محمد بن اسماعيل     
اسم الناسخ:  محمد بن زيد بن جساس    
تاريخ النسخ: 1284 هـ
التاريخ المقترن بإسم المؤلف: محمد بن زيد بن جساس         
رقم الصنف: 213 / أ . ب
الوصف: نسخة جيدة ، خطها نسخ معتاد ، طبع         
الرقم العام: 2142
الوصف المادي: 132 ق ، 21 س ؛ 23 × 17سم         
المراجع: الازهرية 1 : 392 ، كشف الظنون 1 : 48
الموضوع:     الحديث وعلومه
الإحالات:     أ - المؤلف ، ب - الناسخ ، ج - تاريخ النسخ

رابط التحميل :
http://www.mediafire.com/?ywjmvkz2lyy

ـــــــ
موقع : خزانة التراث العربي / 
موقع : ديوان السنة المسندة

----------


## أبو الطاهرين المصري

أخي أبا سليم
* 
جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المخطوطة الجميلة
وبارك الله فيك ونفع بك*

----------


## أبو الطاهرين المصري

السلام عليكم أخي الحبيب 
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل 
وبارك الله فيك ونفع بك

----------


## كاوا محمد أبو عبد البر

*
جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المخطوطة الجميلة
وبارك الله فيك ونفع بك* 

مخطوطة أخرى :
*كتاب الأدب المفرد 
تأليف : محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري رحمة الله تعالى عليه 
عدد الأوراق : 157 ورقة 
*تحميل (53.1 MB)

----------

